# How long does it take from Grand Canyon to LA?



## chisnpeke

We are planning on going on a trip out west this summer. We definitely want to go to the Grand Canyon but would also like to go to Los Angeles. How long of a driving times would that take?


----------



## KCmike

We are wanting to do the same thing!!!!

Mapquest says just over 7 hours.  Where are you thinking of staying at the Grand Canyon?


----------



## keishashadow

we scratched it for upcoming trip, were told to figure @ least 4-5 hours from GC (main touristy area) to Vegas...evidently traffic gets backed up on road heading into the GC area 

another 4 to 5 hours to Anaheim depending on traffic/day of week

would luv for someone to tell me the overall travel time was wildly inflated.


----------



## chisnpeke

KCmike said:


> We are wanting to do the same thing!!!!
> 
> Mapquest says just over 7 hours.  Where are you thinking of staying at the Grand Canyon?



We don't know where we're going to stay yet. We are just getting started on planning! 




keishashadow said:


> we scratched it for upcoming trip, were told to figure @ least 4-5 hours from GC (main touristy area) to Vegas...evidently traffic gets backed up on road heading into the GC area
> 
> another 4 to 5 hours to Anaheim depending on traffic/day of week
> 
> would luv for someone to tell me the overall travel time was wildly inflated.



So 4-5 hours from GC to LA area?


----------



## OlderMan

I've driven from LA to Las Vegas, and Las Vegas to the Grand Canyon.

Both trips are about 5 hours, so it would total 10 hours.

There might be a way from the GC to LA that bypasses Las Vegas, so the trip gets reduced.


----------



## jlmarr

OlderMan said:


> I've driven from LA to Las Vegas, and Las Vegas to the Grand Canyon.
> 
> Both trips are about 5 hours, so it would total 10 hours.
> 
> There might be a way from the GC to LA that bypasses Las Vegas, so the trip gets reduced.


 Yes, you take I-40, which is roughly the same route as the old Route 66 (Kingman, Barstow, San Bernardino, you know the tune  ).  As was mentioned above it's about 7 hours according to Mapquest.


----------



## keishashadow

chisnpeke said:


> We don't know where we're going to stay yet. We are just getting started on planning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So 4-5 hours from GC to LA area?


no, i was told approx 8-10 depending on traffic

friend i know that lives in phoenix had told me there's a "better way" less traffic (if you want to skip vegas entirely) - you head south from GC  then cut over on interstate to Anaheim - might want to check that route out if you don't want to head thru vegas

here's the mapquest link (used Grand Canyon, AZ to Anaheim, CA) it sez 7hours 20 min
http://www.mapquest.com/directions/...&1s=az&1z=&2pn=&2a=&2c=anaheim+&2s=ca&2z=&r=f


----------



## debabe723

You don't go thru Vegas from the Grand Canyon to Anaheim.  If you were going to Vegas, you get off I-40 at Kingman and take a different highway to Vegas (going over Hoover Dam).  Going to Anaheim, you stay on I-40 to Barstow, then go south on I-15 to Anaheim.  It is just a bit under 500 miles and with traffic going south to LA, it could take 10 hours.  Its all going to depend what day of the week you are driving and time of year.  Your timing should be better during the week vs. a Sunday and hopefully no major accidents to slow you down.

I grew up in SoCal, lived/worked at the Grand Canyon for 18 months and have a sister in Vegas so I've made every combination of this drive over the years.  Its a long boring drive for me but if you've never been out west and through the desert, the scenery will be like nothing you've ever seen.


----------



## chisnpeke

debabe723 said:


> You don't go thru Vegas from the Grand Canyon to Anaheim.  If you were going to Vegas, you get off I-40 at Kingman and take a different highway to Vegas (going over Hoover Dam).  Going to Anaheim, you stay on I-40 to Barstow, then go south on I-15 to Anaheim.  It is just a bit under 500 miles and with traffic going south to LA, it could take 10 hours.  Its all going to depend what day of the week you are driving and time of year.  Your timing should be better during the week vs. a Sunday and hopefully no major accidents to slow you down.
> 
> I grew up in SoCal, lived/worked at the Grand Canyon for 18 months and have a sister in Vegas so I've made every combination of this drive over the years.  *Its a long boring drive for me but if you've never been out west and through the desert, the scenery will be like nothing you've ever seen.*



Thanks!! That sounds exciting! I'm really excited to see the west!


----------



## momarewethereyet?

We were traveling by RV and left GC on 6-1-07 (a Friday).  We traveled to Lake Havasu (CA/UT border), where we stayed for 2 days.  My journal says we arrived in the afternoon, so I can imagine that it must've taken about 5-6 hours to get that far.  From Lake Havasu we went into Anaheim (on Sunday) and I wrote in my journal that it was a 6 hr trip.  So, 12 hrs for us, but, we traveled in a large RV with a tow-vehicle, so we weren't the fastest vehicle on the road.  No traffic problems at all on those days!


----------

